# Sifu Klaus Brand



## Nicholas82555 (Jul 5, 2010)

Do anyone know anything about Sifu Klaus Brand. He broke away from LT a couple of years ago???


----------



## geezer (Jul 6, 2010)

Nicholas82555 said:


> Do anyone know anything about Sifu Klaus Brand. *He broke away from LT a couple of years ago???*



Nope. But the bolded part above doesn't surprise me. LOL


----------

